# Fede e lo stipendio da 20 mila euro al mese con autista, casa e ufficio: «Meritavo di



## tamba84 (2 Settembre 2012)

*Fede e lo stipendio da 20 mila euro al mese con autista, casa e ufficio: «Meritavo di*

http://www.corriere.it/cronache/12_...et_acd2e746-f457-11e1-8223-8f87a48260f4.shtml


Autista, casa, ufficio e 20 mila euro netti al mese. Ma non abbastanza per Emilio Fede, l'ex direttore del Tg4, che in un'intervista a La Zanzara su Radio24, si è lasciato andare a confidenze imbarazzanti. « Nel contratto con Mediaset iniziato il primo giugno c'è autista, casa, ufficio e ventimila euro netti al mese, ma neppure un euro di buonuscita dopo 24 anni. E devo fare un programma. Un contratto dignitoso, mi avrebbero dovuto dare molto di più dopo quello che ho dato all'azienda».
LA MOGLIE - Secondo Fede, 20 mila euro «sono niente per quello che ho fatto» ha spiegato, e ai dubbi dei due conduttori del programma ha precisato: «Mica sono stato lì a rubare. Non è che navigo nell'oro, non ho un appartamento di lusso. Non trasformiamo ventimila euro in un fondo ricchezza. Poi - ha aggiunto - un po' di soldi li passo a mia moglie e a mia figlia. Non è un contratto sontuoso. Ho lavorato per sessant'anni fino a 81 anni, e nell'ultimo periodo senza prendere un giorno di ferie».

IL PARTITO -Sul suo futuro partito, l'ex direttore ha spiegato: «Voglio fare un movimento, non un partito. E quando ho visto che tutti fanno le liste e i politici si ripresentano senza aver risolto le cose allora ho pensato: adesso faccio qualcosa anch'io. E mi piacerebbe avere in lista Roberto Saviano, sì proprio lui. L'ho sempre criticato ma è uno che vale. Lo vorrei con me» ha spiegato il giornalista. «Cosa farei? Legalizzerei la prostituzione, bisogna tornare alle case chiuse, per evitare lo squallore di quello che si vede in giro. Bisogna che le prostitute paghino le tasse, di sicuro guadagnano più di me».


----------



## Nick (2 Settembre 2012)




----------



## tamba84 (2 Settembre 2012)

devo adattarmi scusate.


----------



## Ataraxia (2 Settembre 2012)

Istigazione alla violenza proprio


----------



## Brain84 (2 Settembre 2012)

Avrei tanta voglia di mettergli le mani addosso, almeno poi con quei soldi può pagarsi una plastica facciale...ah ops ce l'ha già


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (2 Settembre 2012)

Accendo la tivù e vedo un mondo surreale
un semianalfabeta dirige un telegiornale


----------



## Vinz (2 Settembre 2012)

Ci credo che non ti bastano, i 20k te li sfrusciavi in minorenni col tuo padrone.


----------



## Livestrong (2 Settembre 2012)

Colle Der Fomento ha scritto:


> Accendo la tivù e vedo un mondo surreale
> un semianalfabeta dirige un telegiornale



Sei rimasto indietro


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Settembre 2012)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> http://www.corriere.it/cronache/12_...et_acd2e746-f457-11e1-8223-8f87a48260f4.shtml
> «Cosa farei? Legalizzerei la prostituzione, bisogna tornare alle case chiuse, per evitare lo squallore di quello che si vede in giro.».



Strano che sostenga questa proposta


----------



## beggia (2 Settembre 2012)

scusate se in 2 arriviamo a 2100 euro netti al mese, di cui quasi 600 sono di mutuo, non contando bollette varie, benzina, bollo ecc... 
sapete perchè quando al mio datore di lavoro gli ho chiesto l autista e un aumento di stipendio, ho rischiato seriamente il licenziamento..
fede ma v*********....


----------



## smallball (2 Settembre 2012)

mi devo adeguare al nuovo forum ...vi lascio immaginare il mio commento....


----------



## Freddy Manson (2 Settembre 2012)

Ma non è il momento di toglierti di mezzo?


----------



## Hammer (2 Settembre 2012)

> «Bisogna che le prostitute paghino le tasse, *di sicuro guadagnano più di me*».



internatelo.


----------



## Marilson (2 Settembre 2012)

dovrebbe aver mantenuto il contratto di caporedattore, non è una cifra esagerata per tale ruolo. Considerate che farà un programma. Sono cifre da show business, inutile confrontarle con la vita reale


----------



## Gre-No-Li (2 Settembre 2012)

Cioè, questo guadagna in un mese quello che guadagna (se va bene)in un anno il 70% degli utenti di questo forum e si lamenta? Ma vai a ******* (mi autocensuro da solo).


----------



## kYMERA (2 Settembre 2012)

Questa gente si meriterebbe di vivere con il minimo sindacale. Voglio proprio vedere che cosa direbbe.


----------



## Cutolo™ (2 Settembre 2012)

****** maledetto, la disoccupazione dilaga e tu ti lamenti prendendo 20.000€ al mese. Vergognati


----------



## tamba84 (3 Settembre 2012)

si ma venti mila euro al mese??'

e la gente non riesce ad arrivare a fine mese!!!


dignità portami via...


----------



## tamba84 (3 Settembre 2012)

smallball ha scritto:


> mi devo adeguare al nuovo forum ...vi lascio immaginare il mio commento....



se ti riferisci al mio errore di trascrizione ho chiesto scusa


----------

